# é€™æ˜¯ä»€éº¼ï¼Œæˆ‘ä»€è‡³ä¸...



## Larry (Sep 18, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfI5DwNj9oc&feature=topvideos_music

This has to be the most weirdest, most fucked up Taiwanese music video I've ever seen. I don't even get how one night of sex can turn your house into a fucking mess.


----------



## djraverfox (Sep 19, 2011)

um...


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 19, 2011)

It's a song, with what appears to be movie scenes cut into it for dramatic effect. Not unexpected from an artist promoting her song?


----------



## Larry (Sep 19, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> It's a song, with what appears to be movie scenes cut into it for dramatic effect. Not unexpected from an artist promoting her song?


 The least they could do was make it with more sense. :/


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 21, 2011)

The thread title is so appealing


----------



## Larry (Sep 21, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> The thread title is so appealing



Google Translate: "What is this, I don't even..."


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 22, 2011)

Larry said:


> Google Translate: "What is this, I don't even..."


hahaha. Good title :V


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 22, 2011)

Larry said:


> Google Translate: "What is this, I don't even..."



WHY YOU USE TRADITIONAL CHINESE? >.< 

Furthermore... Bad translation... Even if I do get the point.

The Chinese goes to about... [This is what? I <improper character> to know]


----------



## Larry (Sep 22, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> WHY YOU USE TRADITIONAL CHINESE? >.<
> 
> Furthermore... Bad translation... Even if I do get the point.
> 
> The Chinese goes to about... [This is what? I <improper character> to know]



For some reason I like traditional chinese more than simplified chinese. 

And yeah, I don't trust Google Translate at all, but I still use it.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 22, 2011)

Google translate is the root of all evil.


----------

